
Urinal protocol vulnerability - revorad
http://blog.xkcd.com/2009/09/02/urinal-protocol-vulnerability/
======
brudgers
The patch is available here:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=urinal+partitions&hl=en&#...</a>

